# NY Anxiety



## NYAnxiety (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am new to the forum and am interested in hearing what works for you guys and helps to get your through the rough days. I created a website called www.nyanxiety.com and am listing all of my knowledge on anxiety and what works for me. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Momogacktx3 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this. It seems you recommend exercise and meditation as a way to relieve ones self. I can honestly say I'm thrilled to hear it, exercise has always helped me to calm down. I look forward to any new information you post, it's a nice thing you're doing there (helping people from your experiences). I think the idea's got real merit, keep it up.


----------



## Megasili (May 15, 2010)

The site looks blank to me.. what are you supposed to click on?


----------

